
Ask HN: What are your job hunt strategies? - garysahota93
I recently had to leave my startup due to financial reasons and am now looking for Analytics &#x2F; Marketing Analytics roles in the Bay Area. I&#x27;d love to hear how you guys landed your jobs. Any tips (other than cold applying) would be greatly appreciated!
======
musgrove
Let your close contacts know you're looking, and what specifically you're
looking for. The more specific, the better. Start networking and looking
through contacts that may not be very close, but are in the industry you want
to work within. See if there any people that may be able to help there, and
reach out. Update your resume, and when applying, customize it for every
application, and send a brief cover letter. It may not be read, but it shows
you're taking the application process seriously, and some hiring managers
expect one. It doesn't need to be, nor should be, in depth. Set up job alerts
on Google job search, Ziprecruiter, Indeed, and look on company websites for
any specific companies you'd like to work for. Go on LinkedIn and see who the
hiring managers are and reach out to them, but don't be pushy. Just see if it
might be appropriate to let them know you're available to talk. Update your
LinkedIn profile, and make sure you're available for recruiters to search your
profile, keeping in mind search terms/keywords/hashtags to be found for.
Twitter is also a good place to mine for leads and contacts. Be persistent and
determined. There are a lot of jobs out there, but the best ones require you
to be competitive. Always send thank-you notes/emails, and follow up when
needed. A lot of times hiring managers will let emails sink out of sight or
get distracted. Keep the ball rolling.

~~~
garysahota93
This is really solid advice. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate this.

